# Slideout Awnings



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I am considering getting a slideout awning to help it stay clean and keep it from leaking. I have been told that if an Outback leaks it will most likey leak around the slide. Has anyone installed one or purchased one. Is it worth it or just a waste of time and money. Thanks for any info on the subject.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are several that have done it but it depends on why you want it to know if it is worth it or not.

Is it just to keep it clean - Not worth it.
Is it to keep it cooler in the full sun - Maybe worth it but not for me up in Idaho.
Is it to keep the noise down when it rains - For some very worth while but again for me I like to hear the rain.

So tell us why you want it and then you will get everyone opinion on if it is a good reason.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm not sure how much an awning will reduce rain noise (others with actual experience can answer that), but to me the main value is keeping the top of the slide clean. Lots of pine cones and needles around here!









Cleaning the slides as they is not that big a deal, but it would save a little time. And save having to carry a ladder, squeegees, etc.

As Andy says, any heat reduction is not a big deal in this neck of the woods.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I would imagine you are looking at covering the slide where the dinette is.

The 26RKS doesn't have the rear queen slide.

I am pondering the same thing to do on our 28BHS because of the super slide.

I hear they do help with the keeping clean part, and I would think that they would help keep the majority of the rain and run off from even getting to the slide gaskets. I would think this would help to eliminate any potential leaks also.

Steve


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> So tell us why you want it and then you will get everyone opinion on if it is a good reason.
> [snapback]64568[/snapback]​


The two main reasons was to keep it clean and keep the slide from leaking. I have been told that if an Outback leaks it will most likey be around the slide. Was wondering if awning would protect the slide?

"Let's Go Camping"

Crawfish


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

I had one on the couch slide on my last unit (nobody make a slide that extends long enough for the bed slide....yet). I did it to keep the top clean and for leakage protection. It did it's job. Thing to keep in mind...if you winter camp and get a freezing rain, the slide topper will freeze up and unless the ice is melted off of it, it will shatter if you try to pull the slide in......(seen it...it wasn't pretty). I'm debating it for the new one. But I would highly recommend the carefree of colorado brand. Very well built and it comes with all the hardware you need.

Plug....I have an extra 82-84" unopened (found out about the queen slide issue the hard way) in burgandy to unload if it's the size you need. It's doing me no good taking up space in the garage.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Crawfish,

In theory an awning should help keep water away from the slide gaskets, at least on top. Actually, let me rephrase that... A well installed awning should help.

Bear in mind that installing the awning is going to involve puncturing the skin of your Outback, and that - if not done well - could actually increase your chances of leaks!









I'm not saying they are a bad thing. Just something to add into the equation.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> Plug....I have an extra 82-84" unopened (found out about the queen slide issue the hard way) in burgandy to unload if it's the size you need. It's doing me no good taking up space in the garage.
> [snapback]64589[/snapback]​


Thanks everybody for the info. Still debating on the issue.

Doug, I understand what you are saying. I am confident I can do the job, pretty good working with my hands and have the tools for the job, but still undesided, cost is around $250-$300.

zoomzoom, thanks for the offer but my slide is 98", will not fit. But if I hear of anybody needing one that size, will keep you in mind. Carefree was the brand I was considering.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

I had my dealer install one before we took delivery of our 5'er. In my opinion they are a very good investment.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

zoomzoom8 said:


> I had one on the couch slide on my last unit (nobody make a slide that extends long enough for the bed slide....yet).
> [snapback]64589[/snapback]​


One of our forum members have installed a custom made awning for the queen slide. I will see if I can find the pictures they posted.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That would be snsgraham, and his pictures are in this gallery.

I have seen this installation in person, and can vouch for the fact that it is one of the coolest mods I have see yet!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> That would be snsgraham, and his pictures are in this gallery.
> 
> I have seen this installation in person, and can vouch for the fact that it is one of the coolest mods I have see yet!
> 
> ...


I spent the last 15 minutes looking for the photos, I come back to posy and see you beat me to it!!!! I'll get you next time Doug.









I have got to get faster on my searches.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I am not competing with Doug, I believe he has a personal database of every post for the past 3 years! Just mention a topic, he can tell you who posted it and 3 minutes later post the link!

By the way, that is an awesome mod. I forgot to clean the top of my slide last weekend when we went to Helen Ga. Looks like you could easily do the same with the awning, but wouldn't have to worry about mildew or anything inside the TT.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> That would be snsgraham, and his pictures are in this gallery.
> 
> I have seen this installation in person, and can vouch for the fact that it is one of the coolest mods I have see yet!
> 
> ...


I can also provide first hand knowledge on how cool this mod is...AWESOME stuff!

snsgraham has some serious talent...


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

The boy needs to market that mod.........I'd have paid double for that on my last TT to be able to cover the queen slide......







It leaked like a bad toilet seal....









So glad that thing is gone......


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

"Just mention a topic, he can tell you who posted it and 3 minutes later post the link!" Uhhh, that would be more like 3 nanoseconds. Remember they don't call him PDX for 'nuttin!

I am flattered you guys think so much of the slide cover on my TT. It does keep the slide dry, clean and quiet. One thing though, someone (Doug could probably find out who) mentioned that mounting the aluminum extrusion that holds the cover to the back of the TT should be higher. I would certainly agree but it would have to much higher to be a big benefit and would then interfere with the marker lights, it would drain water off better though. I have found that an air mattress slid in between the roof of the slide and the slide cover makes the puddling on the slide cover a non issue. If it looks like there will be no or very little rain it is not an issue.

If I had a side slide it would certainly have a cover on it, no question. They are really very cheap for the advantages they provide.
I think I will be helping to install at least one of the Queen slide covers this spring, eh Jim?

Happy Thanksgiving everbody!!

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah, I know who it was...

But I'm not saying!









Gotta go...my nanobots are rebelling!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

